# Impossible d'éteindre mon Macbook Pro



## sassou.f (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis deux jours, mon Macbook Pro refuse de s'éteindre. Quand je clique sur "Eteindre" dans le menu Pomme, puis OK, une fenêtre s'ouvre et me dit que Safari bloque la fermeture. Pourtant toutes les fenêtres Safari sont fermées à ce moment-là. Et "quitter Safari" n'est jamais actif (il est grisé, peux pas cliquer dessus...).

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance,

Sassou


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Essaie de faire cmd+alt+esc et ensuite "forcer à quitter" safari.


----------



## Eliedu33 (3 Juillet 2012)

Sinon, force la fermeture en appuyant 3 seconde sur le bouton eitendre.


----------



## sassou.f (3 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses !
En fait j'ai réussi à l'éteindre en cliquant sur "forcer à éteindre", et depuis plus de problème. 
Mais je voudrais savoir si c'est mauvais signe, si cela vient d'un problème que je devrais régler ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Juillet 2012)

Répare les permissions pour voir si tu n'as pas d'erreur.
Utilitaire de disque=>réparer les permissions.


----------

